# Buchstaben zählen



## sim26 (1. Feb 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habe eine frage habe in meinem Datenbank beim MYSQL ein Tabelle (test1) mit Namen: 

will gerne wissen die zahl von Buchstaben bei jeden Namen, ist das möglich beim MYSQL?

Tabelle:  test1

Namen       zahl von Buchstaben 
sedrf            5
dfgrtzhg       8
nhi                3
jhus              4




Danke


----------



## SlaterB (1. Feb 2007)

eine kleine Suchaufgabe 

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/de/functions.html


----------



## sim26 (1. Feb 2007)

Dankeschon für die schnelle antwort.

ich bin dabei jetzt zu lesen


----------

